# Kayak Repair - Help Needed



## hyprlt900 (Feb 15, 2014)

I have a 12' eagle talon from Dick's that I bought used.  Used it several times but today I noticed a transparent spot about 2" long and 1/4" wide.  The previous owner must have dragged across the pavement repeatedly.  Good thing I found this while in my garage and not on the water.  A good hit on a rock could have easily punctured it.  Any recommendations on how to repair it?


----------



## Inline6 (Feb 15, 2014)

Most manufacturers recommend plastic welding with a similar plastic rod. Everyone I have seen fix their own kayak used a high quality two part epoxy made for plastics. Make sure the area is scuffed and clean before applying. I know a lot of the kayak rental places (along rocky rivers) fix their yaks with epoxy and sometimes will put it on the high impact areas before being damaged.


----------



## zedex (Feb 16, 2014)

Find a good plastics shop and take it there for input. Most plastic shops can tell the particular type of plastic/plastic blends and have the proper repair kits.

 We have one great one here and I am a frequent customer. Excellent work, fantastic crew. Over the top service.

 Once you visit one, you'll find yourself visiting often. 

 Same for fiberglass yaks and canoes. Try your local plastic shop.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 16, 2014)

It's hard to sink a SOT.Even if you have a leak once the water equalizes it's not gonna be able to come in anymore.Still a hole aint good.Epoxy then some fiberglass resin and cloth for a temporary fix.


----------



## roscoe54 (Feb 16, 2014)

Go to Youtube


----------



## panfried0419 (Feb 16, 2014)

Is that a Pelican brand?


----------



## Inline6 (Feb 16, 2014)

Field and stream. They were rated well for the price range they fall in.


----------



## fishndoc (Feb 16, 2014)

If repair money is tight, you might try some JB Weld epoxy (Home Depot) and cover it with duct tape.  I repaired an old fiberglass canoe that is still water tight after two years.


----------



## Buster (Feb 16, 2014)

I tried one of the plastic welding kits on a canoe that I picked up and it worked when nothing else would stick


----------



## ClintW (Feb 19, 2014)

Lexel $10 a tube. Wonderful stuff!


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 20, 2014)

Anyone suggesting JB weld, fiberglass resin, or Lexel caulk, has never repaired a kayak.  Do yourself a favor and plastic weld it, or buy some G-Flex epoxy by West, since it's the only thing that will stick to polyethylene.  Be sure to follow the instructions!  It can be found at West Marine.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Feb 20, 2014)

3M 5200 fast cure marine sealant, at lowes or home depot, repaired a scupper leak for me.


----------



## fishingdave (Feb 20, 2014)

If you cannot plastic weld it then use what Ruger#3 said. 3M 5200. 

If it is in a location that gets worn when you drag the kayak use some plastic cutting board material and make a replaceable wear plate.


----------



## NavyDave (Feb 20, 2014)

roscoe54 said:


> Go to Youtube



x
x2


----------



## The Longhunter (Feb 20, 2014)

I don't remember the exact site, but do a search for kayak repairs.  A really successful patch will depend of taking a heat gun a heating the area to be repaired.  It does something to the plastic that will make the repair stick, and you can use Kevlar and epoxy/.


----------



## General P (Feb 24, 2014)

Go here http://www.urethanesupply.com/kcwelder.php  and order the pro Kc welder kit.  I do not have any affiliation with this company. But I have ordered this kit from them. They have great customer service and I have fixed one hole and one 7 inch split in two coleman canoes and they have held up great.  You can only use it on the  polyethylene kayaks / canoes though.


----------



## General P (Feb 24, 2014)

A poor man's alternate for my above post would be to get a spoon { or anything small and metal } some steel mesh Like old screen door mesh and cut up some of a 5 gallon bucket into strips.  Clean the area then heat with a heat gun / hair dryer to get it squishy ?  

Then place your [cut to fit] steel mesh into the hot squishy part you may have to keep heating the mesh with a hot spoon heated by a torch or something.  And work it into the plastic, just don't get too hot to melt through it. 

Once the mesh is fully integrated into the plastic.  Take your 5 gallon bucket strips and heat/melt them over top of the mesh with your spoon until you have it all covered.  Once it cools it's hard as rock. 

Mine as lasted through two trips down the Chattooga section 2 and 3miles of section 3 twice, and one trip down the north Chattahoochee and doesn't show any sign of damage.   

I do the mesh / plastic on the inside, and just the plastic on the outside.


----------



## 56willysnut (Feb 26, 2014)

Gflex is great stuff, but plastic welding is what kayak manufacturers recommend.


----------



## rhulsey3 (Feb 28, 2014)

I used Gflex on a 2" gash on the bottom of my WS Tarpon 120.  Have not had a single problem with it in 2 years now.  And I am pretty abusive to my yaks.  Rocks, oyster beds, in and out of the truck etc... Make sure you follow directions.  It is like less than $20 at West Marine.


----------



## Plastic man (Aug 12, 2015)

If any kayak repairs are still needed I can plastic weld them up for you.  I can also reinforce problem areas before they become a problem


----------



## BVasi (Aug 12, 2015)

Here a good kayak site to get repair stuff from

http://www.austinkayak.com/products/8643/RecRepair-Permanent-Boat-Repair-Patch-2-x-8-Inches.html

This guy's vid on how he did it is pretty good if you don't have money to spend

http://youtu.be/j1M3N4X40-I


----------

